# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ذكر الخلاف في حكم الإمساك عن الشعر والأظفار في عشر ذي الحجة لمن أراد التضحية

## عدنان البخاري

* حكم الإمساك عن الشعر والأظفار في عشر ذي الحجة للمضحي* 


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قد اختلف أهل العلم رحمهم الله تعالى في حكم الإمساك عن الشعر أو الأظفار لمن أراد أن يضحِّي وقد دخل هلال ذي الحجة على أقوال، أوجهها ثلاثة:
*(1) القول الأول:* أنه يجبُ عليه ذلك، فيحرم على من أراد أن يضحِّي، وقد دخل هلال ذي الحجة أن يحلق شعره أويقصَّ أظفاره خلال عشر ذي الحجة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو مذهب الحنابلة، ووجهٌ في مذهب الشافعية، وبه قال إسحاق بن راهوية، وربيعة الرأي، وداود بن علي وابن حزم الظاهريَّان، وأبوثور، والأوزاعي، وهو مرويٌ عن سعيد بن المسيِّب.
*(2) القول الثاني:* أنه يستحبُّ له ذلك، فيكره لمن أراد أن يضحِّي وقد دخل هلال ذي الحجة أن يحلق شعره أويقصَّ أظفاره خلال عشر ذي الحجة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو مذهب المالكية، والشافعية، ووجهٌ في مذهب أحمد، وروي عن الحسن البصري.
*(3): القول الثالث:* أنه يباح لمن أراد أن يضحِّي وقد دخل هلال ذي الحجة أن يحلق شعره أويقصَّ أظفاره خلال عشر ذي الحجة؛ بلا وجوب ولا استحباب.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهو مذهب الحنفية، وبه قال الليث بن سعد، وروي عن عكرمة، وعطاء بن أبي رباح، وسالم بن عبدالله بن عمر، وطاووس بن كيسان، والقاسم بن محمد، وعطاء بن يسار، وأبي بكر بن عبدالرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام، وأبي بكر بن سليمان بن أبي خيثمة، وسعيد ابن المسيب، وجابر بن زيد.

* أدلة أصحاب القول الأول:*
1- استدلُّوا بحديث أم سلمة أنَّ النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال: ((إذا رأيتم هلال ذي الحجة، وأراد أحدكم أن يضحي =فليمسك عن شعره وأظفاره))(1).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي روايةٍ عنها: (من كان له ذبح يذبحه، فإذا أهل هلال ذي الحجة، فلا يأخذن من شعره ولا من أظفاره شيئا حتى يضحي). وفي روايةٍ: (ولا من بشرته).
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأجيب عن هذا الحديث: بأنَّ النهي فيه محمول على الكراهة، لا على التحريم. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونوقش مفهوم هذا الحديث: بعمل سعيد بن المسيب أنه: (كان لا يرى بأسا بالاطلاء في العشر)، ووجه الدلالة منه أنه ررر هو راوي هذا الحديث عن أم سلمة؛ وقد فَهِمَ منه عدم الوجوب. 
• وأجيب عن الاستدلال بهذا الأثر من وجوه: 
1- أنه لا حجة في قول سعيد، وإنما الحجة التي ألزمناها الله تعالى فهي روايته ورواية غيره من الثقات.
2- أنه قد صح عن سعيد خلاف ذلك كما تقدم.
3- أنه قد يتأول سعيد في الاطلاء أنه بخلاف حكم سائر الشعر، وأن النهي إنما هو شعر الرأس فقط.
4- أن يقال لهم كما قلتم لما روي عن سعيد خلاف هذا الحديث الذي روي دل على ضعف ذلك الحديث؛ لأنه لا يدع ما روي إلا لما هو أقوى عنده منه.
5- أنه قد يكون المراد بقول سعيد في الاطلاء في العشر إنما أراد عشر المحرم لا عشر ذي الحجة، واسم العشر يطلق على عشر المحرم كما يطلق على عشر ذي الحجة.
6- أن نقول: لعل سعيدا رأى ذلك لمن لا يريد أن يضحي فهذا صحيح. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأجيب أيضاً: بأنه ليس إذا وجب أن لا يمس الشعر والظفر بالنص الوارد في ذلك يجب أن يجتنب النساء والطيب، كما أنه إذا وجب اجتناب الجماع والطيب لم يجب بذلك اجتناب مس الشعر والظفر. فهذا الصائم فرض عليه اجتناب النساء، ولا يلزمه اجتناب الطيب ولا مس الشعر والظفر. وكذلك المعتكف، وكذا المعتدة يحرم عليها الجماع والطيب، ولا يلزمها اجتناب قص الشعر والأظفار. 

* أدلة أصحاب القول الثاني:*
1- استدلُّوا بحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها: ((كنت أفتل قلائد هدي رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، ثم يقلدها بيده، ثم يبعث بها، ولا يحرم عليه شيء أحلَّه الله له حتى ينحر الهدي))(2). 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ووجه الدلالة: أنَّ فيه دليلاً على إباحة ما قد حظره حديث أم سلمة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قالوا: ومجيء حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها أحسن من مجيء حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها؛ لأنه جاء مجيئا متواتراً، بخلاف حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها فلم يجئ كذلك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قالوا: وحديث أم سلمة قد تكلِّم في رفعه؛ فقيل إنه موقوف على أم سلمة رضي الله عنها. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونوقش حديث عائشة: بأنه إنما يدل على أن من بعث بهديه وأقام في أهله فإنه يقيم حلالاً، ولا يكون محرماً بإرسال الهدي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قالوا: ويجب تنزيل العام على ما عدا مدلول الخاص توفيقاً بين الأدلة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قالوا: ويجب حمل حديث عائشة على ما عدا ما دلَّ عليه حديث أم سلمة؛ فإن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يكن ليفعل ما نهى عنه وإن كان مكروهاً.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قالوا: وعائشة إنما تعلم ظاهر ما يباشرها به أو يفعله ظاهراً من اللباس والطيب، وأما ما يفعله نادراً كقص الشعر وتقليم الظفر مما لا يفعل في الأيام العديدة إلا مرة فهي لم تخبر بوقوعه منه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في عشر ذي الحجة وإنما قالت لم يحرم عليه شيء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهذا غايته أن يكون شهادة على نفي فلا يعارض حديث أم سلمة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قالوا: والظاهر أنها لم ترد ذلك بحديثها وما كان كذلك فاحتمال تخصيصه قريب فيكفي فيه أدنى دليل، وخبر أم سلمة صريح في النهي فلا يجوز تعطيله أيضاً.
فأم سلمة تخبر عن قوله وشرعه لأمته؛ فيجب امتثاله، وعائشة تخبر عن نفي مستند إلى رؤيتها، وهي إنما رأت أنه لا يصير بذلك محرماً يحرم عليه ما يحرم على المحرم.
ولم تخبر عن قوله إنه لا يحرم على أحدكم بذلك شيء، وهذا لا يعارض صريح لفظه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونوقش حديث عائشة أيضاً: بأنَّ عائشة تخبر عن أم سلمة عن قوله، والقول يقدم على الفعل؛ لاحتمال أن يكون فعله خاصاً به.
2- واستدلّوا بالقياس؛ فقالوا: إنه لا يحرم عليه الوطء واللباس والطبيب؛ فلا يحرم عليه حلق الشعر ولا تقليم الظفر.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قالوا: ومن المعلوم أنَّ الإحرام ينحظر به أشياء مما قد كانت كلها قبله حلالاً؛ منها الجماع، والقبلة، وقص الأظفار، وحلق الشعر، وقتل الصيد =فكل هذه الأشياء تحرم بالإحرام وأحكام ذلك مختلفة، فأما الجماع فمن أصابه في إحرامه فسد إحرامه. وما سوى ذلك لا يفسد إصابته الإحرام.
فكان الجماع أغلظ الأشياء التي يحرمها الإحرام، ثم رأينا من دخلت عليه أيام العشر، وهو يريد أن يضحي أن ذلك لا يمنعه من الجماع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قالوا: فلما كان ذلك لا يمنعه من الجماع وهو أغلظ ما يحرم بالإحرام، كان أحرى أن لا يمنع مما دون ذلك؛ كحلق الشعر أو قص الإظفار. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأجيب عن هذا القياس: بأنه قياس فاسد مصادم للنص، وردُّ القياس بصريح السنة أولى من رد السنة بالقياس.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قالوا: وتحريم النساء والطيب واللباس أمر يختص بالإحرام لا يتعلق بالضحية، وأما تقليم الظفر وأخذ الشعر فإنه من تمام التعبد بالأضحية. 

*(3): أدلة أصحاب القول الثالث:*
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  استدلُّوا بأدلة أصحاب القول الثاني نفسها.

-------------------------------------------------

الهوامش المهمة:
(1) أخرجه مسلم (1977) وغيره، *وقد اختلف في رفعه ووقفه*.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد رويَ مرفوعاً إلى النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، ورويَ موقوفاً على أم سلمة راوية الحديث.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممن رجَّح رفع الحديث على الوقف وصحَّحه: سفيان بن عيينة، ومسلم، والترمذي، والبيهقي، وابن قيم الجوزية، ومن المتأخرين الألباني رحمهم الله جميعاً. 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وممن رجَّح الوقف على الرفع: الإمام الدارقطني.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن القيم رحمه الله حاشيته على سنن أبي داود (7/346): " وقد اختلف الناس في هذا الحديث وفي حكمه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقالت طائفة: *لا يصح رفعه، وإنما هو موقوف*.
قال الدارقطني في كتاب العلل: " ووقفه عبد الله بن عامر الأسلمي ويحيى القطان وأبو ضمرة عن عبدالرحمن بن حميد عن سعيد ووقفه عقيل على سعيد قوله.
ووقفه يزيد بن عبد الله بن قسيط عن سعيد عن أم سلمة قولها. ووقفه ابن أبي ذئب عن الحارث بن عبدالرحمن عن أبي سلمة عن أم سلمة قولها. ووقفه عبدالرحمن بن حرملة وقتادة وصالح بن حسان عن سعيد قوله.
والمحفوظ عن مالك موقوفٌ.
قال الدارقطني: والصحيح عندي قول من وقفه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  *ونازعه في ذلك آخرون فصحَّحوا رفعه*؛ منهم مسلم بن الحجاج ورواه في صحيحه مرفوعاً، ومنهم أبو عيسى الترمذي، قال: (هذا حديث حسن صحيح)، ومنهم ابن حبان خرجه في صحيحه، ومنهم البيهقي، وقال: (هذا حديث قد ثبت مرفوعاً من أوجه، لا يكون مثلها غلطاً، وأودعه مسلم في كتابه)، وصحَّحه غير هؤلاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد رفعه سفيان بن عيينة عن عبدالرحمن بن حميد عن سعيد عن أم سلمة عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: . ورفعه شعبة عن مالك عن عمرو بن مسلم عن سعيد عن أم سلمة عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وليس شعبة وسفيان بدون هؤلاء الذين وقفوه. ولا مثل هذا اللفظ من ألفاظ الصحابة؛ بل هو المعتاد من خطاب النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في قوله... ".
(2) أخرجه البخاري (1612) ومسلم (1321).

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البحث القيم 
وهذه عادتك معنا ابحاث قيمه

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم أبوزكريا المهاجر .. جزاك الله وبارك فيك

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وههنا تتمَّةٌ للبحث في مسألةٍ لصيقةٍ بهذه :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=23327

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا البخاري على هذا البحث المميز والمركز ، زادكم الله علما وفضلا  ...

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

شَكَرَ اللَّـهُ لكُم يا شيخ عدنان.
مقال الشَّيخ عدنان للنـشر :

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخوان الكريمان.. وفَّقكما الله وبارك فيكما
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وشكر الله سعيك يا أخانا المفضال سلمان وأجزل أجرك

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

رَفَعَ اللَّـهُ قدركُم يا شيخ عدنان.

تم إعادة رفع الملف بعد تغييرٍ فيه.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يرفع.. لقرب شهر الحجة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وهنا ما تقدمت الإشارة إليه في التعقيب السابق:



> لا أعلم أحدًا من أهل العلم أبطل أومنع من أراد التَّضحية وقد أخذ شيئًا من شعره أوأظفاره، سواء أكان عازمًا على التضحية قبل دخول العشر أولم يكن كذلك، معذورًا أوغير ذلك.
>  لكن غاية ما قاله من حكم بتحريم الأخذ هو الكلام عمَّن عزم على ذلك ففعله عامدًا..





> ثم وجدُّت هاتين الفتوتين:
> س: رجل حلق شعره في العشر من ذي الحجة، وهو يريد الأضحية وهو ناسي، فما جزاءه؟
> ج: *لا شيء عليه*؛ لقول الله : { رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا }، وصح عن رسول الله ( أن الله سبحانه قال: "قد فعلت" خرجه مسلم في صحيحه. وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
> اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء .
> عضو / عضو / نائب رئيس اللجنة/ الرئيس
> عبد الله بن منيع/ عبد الله بن غديان/ عبدالرزاق عفيفي/ عبدالعزيز بن عبد الله بن باز
> 
> س: ما حكم أضحية من ضحى لوالديه، وهو حالق لحيته أو قاص أظافره خلال عشر ذي الحجة؟
> ج: أضحيته صحيحة سواء كانت عن نفسه أو عن والديه، *ولا يبطلها حلق لحيته أو قص أظافره خلال الأيام العشر* قبل الذبح أو نحر الضحية، وقد أساء بقص أظافره في تلك الأيام، وارتكب منكرًا بحلق لحيته مطلقًا، إلا أن حلقها في تلك الأيام أشد.
> ...

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وفيك بارك الله.
للإفادة..

----------


## الوايلي

جزاك الله خير اخي عدنان

ماهو الراجح في هذه المسئلة لأني احترت وكلها اقوال متينة  ..؟

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> ماهو الراجح في هذه المسئلة لأني احترت وكلها اقوال متينة ..؟


الراجح عند من؟!
إن كنت تسأل عن المفتى به عند عامة أهل العلم المعاصرين فهو القول الأول، القائل بالوجوب وتحريم الأخذ منهما، وهو فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء والشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين وغيرهما.

----------


## الوايلي

> عند عامة أهل العلم المعاصرين فهو القول الأول، القائل بالوجوب وتحريم الأخذ منهما، وهو فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء والشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين وغيرهما.


نفع الله بك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## عدنان البخاري

آمين، وإياك، وبك نفع.



> إن كنت تسأل عن المفتى به عند عامة أهل العلم المعاصرين فهو القول الأول، القائل بالوجوب وتحريم الأخذ منهما، وهو فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء والشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين وغيرهما.


 وتنظر فتاواهم هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....618#post549618

----------


## عدنان البخاري

يرفع للفائدة..

----------


## محب السنة الشامي

جزيت خيرا على هذا الموضوع الهام في هذه االايام

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

بارك الله فيك...
قال شيخنا محمد علي فركوس -حفظه الله-: يمسك عن حلق شعره والأخذ من أظفاره وجلده، المضحِّي وأهل بيته.
وإن كنت أميل للقول بأنه المضحِّي فقط أخذا من مفهوم حديث ((وأراد أحدكم أن يضحِّي..))، فمن لم يرد التضحية فلا جناح عليه أن يأخذ ممَّا ذُكِر. وقال بهذا الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله-.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عدنان البخاري

وإياك

----------


## أبو زيد الخير

*جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم*

----------


## إبراهيم بوشعيب

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*يرفع للفائدة..*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو إسحاق الحيقي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه ومن والاه وبعد: 

اعلم علمني الله وإياك : أن أصل هذه المسألة مبنية على حديثين اثنين متعارضين:

الحديث الأول:
عن عَائِشَةَ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا - قَالَتْ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " يُهْدِي مِنْ الْمَدِينَةِ فَأَفْتِلُ قَلَائِدَ هَدْيِهِ ثُمَّ لَا يَجْتَنِبُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا يَجْتَنِبُهُ الْمُحْرِمُ". رواه البخاري 1698  (4/  269) ، ومسلم - 359 - ( 1321 ) (2/  957) بمثله سندا ومتناً.

وفي رواية: أَنَّ زِيَادَ بْنَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ كَتَبَ إِلَى عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا إِنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : مَنْ أَهْدَى هَدْيًا حَرُمَ عَلَيْهِ مَا يَحْرُمُ عَلَى الْحَاجِّ حَتَّى يُنْحَرَ هَدْيُهُ قَالَتْ عَمْرَةُ فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا - : "لَيْسَ كَمَا قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَا فَتَلْتُ قَلَائِدَ هَدْيِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِيَدَيَّ ثُمَّ قَلَّدَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِيَدَيْهِ ثُمَّ بَعَثَ بِهَا مَعَ أَبِي فَلَمْ يَحْرُمْ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شَيْءٌ أَحَلَّهُ اللَّهُ لَهُ حَتَّى نُحِرَ الْهَدْيُ". رواه البخاري 1700 (4/  272) ومسلم 3268 (4/  90)

الحديث الثاني:

عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ أَنَّ النَّبِىَّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قَالَ « إِذَا دَخَلَتِ الْعَشْرُ وَأَرَادَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يُضَحِّىَ فَلاَ يَمَسَّ مِنْ شَعَرِهِ وَبَشَرِهِ شَيْئًا » وفي لفظ: « إِذَا دَخَلَ الْعَشْرُ وَعِنْدَهُ أُضْحِيَّةٌ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُضَحِّىَ فَلاَ يَأْخُذَنَّ شَعْرًا وَلاَ يَقْلِمَنَّ ظُفُرًا » وفي لفظ: « إِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ هِلاَلَ ذِى الْحِجَّةِ وَأَرَادَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يُضَحِّىَ فَلْيُمْسِكْ عَنْ شَعْرِهِ وَأَظْفَارِهِ ». رواه مسلم-41 - ( 1977 )  (3/  1563) وكلها في صحيح مسلم- 39 - ( 1977 )  (3/  1563) ولم يروها البخاري.
الدراسة الفقهية للحديثين:

المسلك الأول: مسلك الترجيح بين الحديث:

من رجح حديث عائشة:
مما لا شك فيه أن حديث عائشة أرجح من حديث أم سلمة، لأن حديث عائشة في الصحيحين، ولا مطعن فيه، بينما حديث أم سلمة في مسلم فقط، وفيه اختلاف بين الرفع والوقف، وهناك من رجح الوقف، وضعف الرفع.

فأبو حنيفة ومالك سلكوا مسلك الترجيح، فرجحوا حديث عائشة على حديث أم سلمة ، قال محمد بن الحسن الشيباني : أخبرنا مالك حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم أن عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن أخبرته أن ابن زياد بن أبي سفيان كتب إلى عائشة أن ابن عباس قال : من أهدى هديا حرم عليه ما يحرم على الحاج وقد بعثت بهدي فاكتبي إلي بأمرك أو مري صاحب الهدي قالت عمرة : قالت عائشة : ليس كما قال ابن عباس أنا فتلت قلائد هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بيدي ثم قلدها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بيده وبعث بها مع أبي ثم لم يحرم على رسول الله شيء كان أحله الله حتى نحر الهدي".
ثم  قال محمد بن الحسن الشيباني :" وبهذا نأخذ وإنما يحرم على الذي يتوجه مع هديه يريد مكة وقد ساق بدنة وقلدها فهذا يكون محرما حين يتوجه مع بدنته المقلدة بما أراد من حج أو عمرة ، فأما إذا كان مقيما في أهله لم يكن محرما ولم يحرم عليه شيء حل له وهو قول أبي حنيفة - رحمه الله تعالى –". الموطأ - رواية محمد بن الحسن  397 (2/  235)

وقال الطحاوي:"- فِيمَن يُرِيد أَن يُضحي هَل يمسك عَن حلق رَأسه قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا لَا بَأْس لمن يُرِيد أَن يُضحي أَن يحلق شعره ويقص أَظْفَاره فِي عشر ذِي الْحجَّة وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَاللَّيْث ". مختصر اختلاف العلماء 1334 (3/ 230)

وقال:" فهذا هو أصل الحديث عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها فهذا حكم هذا الباب من طريق الآثار 
وأما النظر في ذلك فإنا قد رأينا الإحرام ينحظر به أشياء مما قد كانت كلها قبله حلالا منها الجماع والقبلة وقص الأظفار وحلق الشعر وقتل الصيد فكل هذه الأشياء تحرم بالإحرام وأحكام ذلك مختلفة فأما الجماع فمن أصابه في إحرامه فسد إحرامه وما سوى ذلك لا يفسد إصابته الإحرام فكان الجماع أغلظ الأشياء التي يحرمها الإحرام ثم رأينا من دخلت عليه أيام العشر وهو يريد ان يضحي أن ذلك لا يمنعه من الجماع فلما كان ذلك لا يمنعه من الجماع وهو أغلظ ما يحرم بالإحرام كان أحرى أن لا يمنع مما دون ذلك فهذا هو النظر في هذا الباب أيضا، وهو قول أبي حنيفة وأبي يوسف ومحمد رحمة الله عليهم أجمعين وقد روي ذلك أيضا عن جماعة من المتقدمين". شرح معاني الآثار (4/  182)

قال ابن عبد البر:" وقد اختلف العلماء في القول بهذا الحديث: فقال مالك لا بأس بحلق الرأس وقص الأظفار والشارب وحلق العانة في عشر ذي الحجة، وهو قول أبي حنيفة وأصحابه والثوري ". الاستذكار (4/  84 ــــ 87)

وقال ابن عبد البر - أيضا- :" وقد أجمع العلماء على أن الجماع مباح في أيام العشر لمن أراد أن يضحي فما دونه أحرى أن يكون مباحا 
ومذهب مالك أنه لا بأس بحلق الرأس وتقليم الأظفار وقص الشارب في عشر ذي الحجة وهو مذهب سائر الفقهاء بالمدينة والكوفة 
وقال الليث بن سعد وقد ذكر له حديث سعيد بن المسيب عن أم سلمة أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال من أهل عليه منكم هلال ذي الحجة وأراد أن يضحي فلا يأخذ من شعره وأظفاره حتى يضحي فقال الليث قد روي هذا والناس على غير هذا". التمهيد (17/  233 ـــــ  237)
المسلك الثاني: مسلك الجمع بين الحديثين:

وممن سلك هذا المسلك الأوزاعي ، والشافعي ، ويحيى بن سعيد القطان وأحمد ، وإسحاق .

فالأوزاعي: جمع بين الحديثين بأن حمل كلاً منهما على حالٍ يختلف عن حال الآخر، حمل حديث أم سلمة على من ملك الأضحية بعد دخول العشر، فيحرم عليه قص الشعور والأظفار، وحمل حديث عائشة عل من ملك الأضحية بعد دخول العشر فيحل له قص الشعور والأظفار. 

قال ابن عبد البر:" وقد اختلف العلماء في القول بهذا الحديث: .... وقال الأوزاعي إذا اشترى أضحيته بعد ما دخل العشر فإنه يكف عن قص شاربه وأظفاره وإن اشتراها قبل أن يدخل العشر فلا بأس ". الاستذكار (4/  84 ــــ 87) والتمهيد (17/ 233 ـ  237)


وأما الشافعي فقد جمع بينهما بأن النهي للكراهة، فجعل حديث عائشة صارفاً للنهي الذي في حديث أم سلمة من التحريم إلى الكراهة.
قال ابن عبد البر:" وقد أجمع العلماء على أن الجماع مباح في أيام العشر لمن أراد أن يضحي فما دونه أحرى أن يكون مباحا .... واختلف قول الشافعي في ذلك فمرة قال من أراد أن يضحي لم يمس في العشر من شعره شيئا ولا من أظفاره وقال في موضع آخر : أحب لمن أراد أن يضحي أن لا يمس في العشر من شعره ولا من أظفاره شيئا حتى يضحي لحديث أم سلمة فإن أخذ من شعره وأظفاره فلا بأس لأن عائشة قالت كنت أفلت قلائد هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم الحديث ". التمهيد (17/  233 ـــــ  237) ، والاستذكار (4/  84 ــــ 87)

وأما يحيى بن سعيد القطان وأحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق جمعوا بينهما: بحيث أنه لهذا وجه، ولهذا وجه: جمع يحيى بن سعيد القطان وأحمد بن حنبل بين الحديثين: هو أن حديث عائشة هو على المقيم الذي يرسل بهديه ولا يريد أن يضحي بعد ذلك الهدي الذي بعث به فإن أراد أن يضحي لم يأخذ من شعره شيئا ولا من أظفاره "  وأن حديث أم سلمة هو على كل من أراد أن يضحي في مصره". 

قال صالح بن أحمد بن حنبل:ـ قال أبي: سألت عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عما يروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا بعث بالهدي لم يمسك عن شيء يمسك عنه المحرم وعن قوله إذا دخل العشر وأراد أن يضحي فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا من بشره فلم يجبني عبد الرحمن بشيء وسكت ، فسألت يحيى بن سعيد فقال لهذا وجه ولهذا وجه، قال: ولهذا أمثال وأشباه ..... فلهذه ما قال لها، ولهذه ما قال لها، ولا تضرب الأحاديث بعضها ببعض، يعطى كل حديث وجهه". مسائل الإمام أحمد رواية ابنه أبي الفضل صالح ـ التوفيق بين حديثين ظاهرهما التعارض  ـ 871 (2/  262)

وقال ابن عبد البر:" وقد اختلف العلماء في القول بهذا الحديث ... وقال أحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق بن راهوية بظاهر حديث أم سلمة ".الاستذكار (4/  84 ــــ 87)
قال ابن عبد البر:"  وذكر الأثرم أن أحمد بن حنبل كان يأخذ بحديث أم سلمة هذا.
 فقيل له فإن أراد غيره أن يضحي وهو لا يريد أن يضحي؟
 فقال إذا لم يرد أن يضحي لم يمسك عن شيء إنما قال إذا أراد أحدكم أن يضحي.
 وقال ذكرت لعبدالرحمن بن مهدي حديث عائشة كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا بعث بالهدي وحديث أم سلمة إذا دخل العشر فبقي عبدالرحمن، ولم يأت بجواب، فذكرته ليحيى بن سعيد فقال يحيى: ذاك له وجه، وهذا له وجه، حديث عائشة إذا بعث بالهدي وأقام وحديث أم سلمة إذا أراد أن يضحي بالمصر، قال أحمد: وهكذا أقول قيل له فيمسك عن شعره وأظفاره قال: نعم، كل من أراد أن يضحي فقيل له هذا على الذي بمكة فقال لا بل على المقيم ". التمهيد (17/  233 ـــــ  237)
     وقال ابن عبد البر:" وذكر الأثرم أن أحمد بن حنبل كان يأخذ بحديث أم سلمة هذا فقيل له فإن أراد غيره أن يضحي وهو لا يريد أن يضحي فقال إذا لم يرد أن يضحي لم يمسك عن شيء إنما قال إذا أراد أحدكم أن يضحي وقال ذكرت لعبدالرحمن بن مهدي حديث عائشة كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا بعث بالهدي وحديث أم سلمة إذا دخل العشر فبقي عبدالرحمن ولم يأت بجواب فذكرته ليحيى بن سعيد فقال يحيى ذاك له وجه وهذا له وجه حديث عائشة إذا بعث بالهدي وأقام  وحديث أم سلمة إذا أراد أن يضحي بالمصر قال أحمد وهكذا أقول قيل له فيمسك عن شعره وأظفاره قال نعم كل من أراد أن يضحي فقيل له هذا على الذي بمكة فقال لا بل على المقيم". التمهيد (17/ 233 ـــ 238)
قال ابن عبد البر:" قال أحمد ذكرت لعبد الرحمن بن مهدي حديث أم سلمة وحديث عائشة كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا بعث الهدي لم يحرم عليه شيء فبقي ساكتا ولم يجب 
 وذكرته ليحيى بن سعيد؟
 فقال ذاك له وجه وهذا له وجه، وحديث أم سلمة لمن أراد أن يضحي بالمصر وحديث عائشة لمن بعث بهديه وأقام 
 قال أحمد وهكذا أقول حديث عائشة هو على المقيم الذي يرسل بهديه ولا يريد أن يضحي بعد ذلك الهدي الذي بعث به فإن أراد أن يضحي لم يأخذ من شعره شيئا ولا من أظفاره على أن حديث أم سلمة هو عندي على كل من أراد أن يضحي في مصره ، حكى ذلك كله عنه الأثرم ". الاستذكار (4/  84 ــــ 87)
فقول يحيى بن سعيد القطان:" وجه حديث عائشة إذا بعث بالهدي وأقام  " يريد : ولم يرد ان يضحي.
وقوله:" وحديث أم سلمة إذا أراد أن يضحي بالمصر"  يعني ولم يبعث بالهدي.
.
رد ابن عبد البر على جمع أحمد بن حنبل:
قال ابن عبد البر:" قد صح أن النبي ( عليه السلام ) إذ بعث بهديه لم يجتنب شيئا مما يجتنبه المحرم وصح أنه كان يضحي صلى الله عليه و سلم ويحض على الضحية ولم يصح عندنا أنه صلى الله عليه و سلم في العام الذي بعث فيه بهديه ولم يبعث بهديه لينحر عنه بمكة إلا سنة تسع مع أبي بكر ولا يوجد أنه لم يضح في ذلك العام والله أعلم". الاستذكار (4/  84 ــــ 87)
ابن حزم الظاهري:
اعتمد ابن حزم على حديث أم سلمة، ولم يتعرض لحديث عائشة، ولم يذكر معارضته لحدبث أم سلمة، فكأنه رجح حديث أم سلمة عليه، أو كاأنه لم ير بينهما تعارضاً:
قال ابن حزم ( 456هـ):"ومن أراد ان يضحى ففرض عليه إذا أهل هلال ذى الحجة ان لا يأخذ من شعره ولامن أظافره شيئا حتى يضحى، لا بحلق، ولا بقص ولا بنورة ولا بغير ذلك، ومن لم يرد ان يضحى لم يلزمه ذلك ". المُحَلَّى (7/  355)
رأي الحنابلة المتأخرين:
قالوا: حديث أم سلمة خاص في الشعر والأظافر والبشرة، وحديث عائشة عام يشمل الشعر والأظافر والبشرة ويزيد بجماع الزوجة والطيب ولبس المخيط وتغطية الرأس وباقي محظورات الإحرام، فنعمل بحديث أم سلمة فنحرم قص الشعر والأظافر والبشرة، ويحل ما سوى ذلك لمن ملك أضحية، وبعضهم جمع بينهما بكراهة قص الشعور والأظافر فقط.
قال ابن قدامة:" ومن أراد أن يضحي فدخل العشر فلا يأخذ من شعره ولا بشرته شيئا 
 ـ ظاهر هذا تحريم قص الشعر وهو قول بعض أصحابنا وحكاه ابن المنذر عن أحمد و إسحاق و سعيد بن المسيب 
ـ وقال القاضي وجماعة من أصحابنا هو مكروه غير محرم وبه قال مالك و الشافعي لقول عائشة كنت أفتل قلائد هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ثم يقلدها بيده ثم يبعث بها ولا يحرم عليه شيء أحله الله له حتى ينحر الهدي متفق عليه.
 ـ وقال أبو حنيفة لا يكره ذلك لأنه لا يحرم عليه الوطء واللباس فلا يكره له حلق الشعر وتقليم الأظفار كما لو لم يرد أن يضحي ". المغني (620 هـ ) (11/  96)
قالت اللجنة الدائمة:" فالرواية الأولى فيها الأمر والترك، وأصله أنه يقتضي الوجوب، ولا نعلم له صارفا عن هذا الأصل، والرواية الثانية فيها النهي عن الأخذ، وأصله أنه يقتضي التحريم، أي: تحريم الأخذ، ولا نعلم صارفا يصرفه عن ذلك، فتبين بهذا: أن هذا الحديث خاص بمن أراد أن يضحي فقط، أما المضحى عنه فسواء كان كبيرا أو صغيرا فلا مانع من أن يأخذ من شعره أو بشرته أو أظفاره بناء على الأصل وهو الجواز، ولا نعلم دليلا يدل على خلاف الأصل". فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة - 1 السؤال الثالث من الفتوى رقم (1407) (11/ 426)
ابن باز:
سئل ابن باز فقيل له: ماذا يعمل الرجل أو المرأة إذا أرادا أن يذبحا الأضحية أيام ذي الحجة، هل يمسك عن شعره وأظفاره؟
فأجاب: نعم، هذا الواجب، من أراد أن يضحي لا يأخذ من شعره ولا من أظفاره إذا كان يضحي عن نفسه، أو عن والديه ونفسه". فتاوى نور على الدرب لابن باز بعناية الشويعر (18/ 169)
ابن عثيمين:
وقال ابن عثيمين:" وأما من يريد أن يضحي وأخذ شيئاً من أظفاره فهو عاص للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لكن الأضحية صحيحة". لقاء الباب المفتوح ـ ابن عثيمين(91/ 15)
تنبيه:
بحثت عن قولٍ للشيخِ الوادعيِ في هذه المسألة فلم أجد.
الراجح في التعامل مع هذين الحديثين:
الذي يظهر لي أنه لا يوجد تعارض بين الحديث أصلاً، لأن العموم المستفاد من بعض ألفاظ حديث عائشة هو تصرفٌ خاطىءٌ من بعض الرواة، والصحيح من ألفاظِ روايةِ حديثِ عائشةَ أنه خاصٌ بجماعِ النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ـ لزوجاته، كما يعرف ذلك من الروايات التالية:
الرواية المبينة أنه خصوص الجماع:
- عَنْ مَسْرُوقٍ أَنَّهُ أَتَى عَائِشَةَ فَقَالَ لَهَا يَا أُمَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِنَّ رَجُلًا يَبْعَثُ بِالْهَدْيِ إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ وَيَجْلِسُ فِي الْمِصْرِ فَيُوصِي أَنْ تُقَلَّدَ بَدَنَتُهُ فَلَا يَزَالُ مِنْ ذَلِكِ الْيَوْمِ مُحْرِمًا حَتَّى يَحِلَّ النَّاسُ قَالَ فَسَمِعْتُ تَصْفِيقَهَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ الْحِجَابِ فَقَالَتْ لَقَدْ كُنْتُ أَفْتِلُ قَلَائِدَ هَدْيِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَيَبْعَثُ هَدْيَهُ إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ فَمَا يَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ مِمَّا حَلَّ لِلرِّجَالِ مِنْ أَهْلِهِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ النَّاسُ". صحيح البخاري  5566 (14/  132)
- عَنْ أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَالَتْ أَنَا فَتَلْتُ تِلْكَ الْقَلاَئِدَ مِنْ عِهْنٍ كَانَ عِنْدَنَا فَأَصْبَحَ فِينَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حَلاَلاً يَأْتِى مَا يَأْتِى الْحَلاَلُ مِنْ أَهْلِهِ أَوْ يَأْتِى مَا يَأْتِى الرَّجُلُ مِنْ أَهْلِهِ" صحيح مسلم 3263 (4/  89)
  - أخبرنا قتيبة قال حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن أبي إسحاق عن الأسود عن عائشة قالت : إن كنت لأفتل قلائد هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ويخرج بالهدي مقلدا ورسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم مقيم ما يمتنع من نسائه". سنن النسائي 2796 (5/  175) وقال الشيخ الألباني : صحيح
  - حدثنا أبو داود قال حدثنا سلام عن أبي إسحاق عن الأسود عن عائشة قالت : كنت اقلد هدى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فيخرج الهدي مقلدا ويقيم النبي حلالا ما يمتنع من امرأة من نسائه". مسند الطيالسي ( دار المعرفة ) 1388 (ص: 198)
تنبيه مهم جداً:
حديث أم سلمة:" إذا دخلت العشر...." اختلف الرواة في رفعه ووقفه، ورجح رفعه عبد الرحمن بن مهدي ويحيى بن سعيد القطان وأحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق بن راهويه ومسلم والطحاوي والبيهقي، ورجح وقفه الدارقطني وابن عبد البر، ونسب ترجيح الوقف إلى كثير من العلماء، ولم يسمهم،، وترجيح أحد هذين الفريقين على الآخر عسرٌ جداً، ويحتاج إلى أدلةٍ واضحةٍ، وقد حاولت ذلك فلغبت، ولم أخرج بنتيجة، فلعل الله أن ييسر من علماء الإسلام من يقوم بهذه المهمة.
فالخلاصة أن قص الشعور والأظافر منهي عنه ولا يوجد صارف للنهي من التحريم إلى الكراهة والله اعلم.

----------

